# need wiring diagram 1966 GTO



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello
i bought a 1966 GTO, and the hazard flasher is not working
The left and right turn signal works very well

Can someone help with a 1966 GTO wiring diagram about the hazard flasher

many thanks in advance
Carsten


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The optional (521) Hazard Flasher is not be outlined in the factory service manual schematics.
Is the Flasher layout what your after or something other?

The Signal Stat-Flarestat plug-in switch is what the Factory and/or dealer should have been installing. 
This unit is just that, A plug in installation. (1st, 2nd & 3rd images) 
There are however versions similar that utilized pinch/crimp end connectors, (4th & 5th images) 
Which unit do you have? Since this wasn't part of the '66 production you need to locate a copy of the installation instruction which I have never been able to do.


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

thank you for this
bud the car has the hazard flasher switch on the steering column 
Looks like the hazard flasher was installing in the factory when the car comes out for sale in 1966


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not a '66. 
Most likely someone swapped in a '67 column?

'66 Vs '67 below


----------



## Mr.409 (Apr 22, 2017)

this helps so much, i think now there is only the hazard flash switch in the 67 steering column 
The car has no hazard flasher Installed

Thank you


----------

